

Five Reasons not to “Upgrade” to Windows’ Internet Explorer 9 - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/five-reasons-not-to-8220upgrade-8221-to-windows-8217-internet-explorer-9/817

======
B0Z
He makes a valid point about market share. We know why MS and other companies
choose to restrict new products to more recent platforms, but with XP's ~40%
installation base, like it or not, this might not have been the smartest
business decision.

